# New Mollies



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I went to petsmart today to see if they had the african cichlids I want later on and seen these active dalmation mollies. They were so healthy looking so I asked the person working back there if they had salt in the tank and he said no, so I bought a pair. I wanted some saifin mollies, but they were sold out. So far the mollies are really active and eating well, but the male acts more interested in my dojo loach than the female :/
Maybe I should have bought 2 more females?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe. Depends. I have one female molly, and thats all the mollies I have. As long don't get aggresive.


----------

